# LF-Blondinette-Oriental Frill



## alphaknights (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone know where i can get a pair or 2??? I've moved out of my duplex to an apartment about 3 years ago and had to give up my birds. Now i am looking again for a home or duplex ad would love to get me started on these again... Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you may try this person.

Satinettes & Blondinettes, – Most Colors, Including Rares. Gerry Leberman 417-451-5214


----------

